# Saltist two speed lever drag



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Any opinions on this reel. Trying to decide between a 525 mag and saltist or similar......would like to use for distance casting.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Saltist does not have any brakes or cast control that I am aware of. At least the single speed lever drag didn't. Out of those 2, out of the box, the 525 is the hands down winner. I would personally like to get a hold of the lever drag, mag it, and try it out.

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> Saltist does not have any brakes or cast control that I am aware of. At least the single speed lever drag didn't. Out of those 2, out of the box, the 525 is the hands down winner. I would personally like to get a hold of the lever drag, mag it, and try it out.
> 
> Robert


im prob selling my magged single speed soon. =]


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

eric said:


> im prob selling my magged single speed soon. =]



ho:d


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

eric said:


> im prob selling my magged single speed soon. =]


Thanks for the information, but when the time comes, I would rather do the conversion myself.

Robert


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

eric said:


> im prob selling my magged single speed soon. =]


eric,

i was thinking about converting one myself. i did standard saltist and like the smaller profile of the ld as well as the ld itself.

did you do an adjustable? how much room you got in there to play around? cast well??? how much? ha.

thanks


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

nope. i static it. no need to drill into a new sideplate.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the Saltist 2 spd. I have 2 30's and it's static magged also. They cast great and very easy to mag. I like the reel so far but haven't caught anything big enough to compete. I have it spooled with 50lb. Spiderwire Stealth braid and it seems to be doing everything well. However, I'm waiting for GT season to come around for the real test.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

eric said:


> nope. i static it. no need to drill into a new sideplate.


yea i suppose you have some common sense. i did a knobby on a brand new saltist. when i told everyone i chopped up a new reel they said the same thing you said, till they threw it!


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Adding to my thread above, I'd not use the Saltist LD for distance casting, just fishing. It casts far but there are other reels on the market that cast farther. If you want a compromise between distance and fishing, get an Avet SX. For pure distance, Abu.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mr Greeene if you want a distance casting reel buy a 525 Mag, and Abu Mag Elite, or a Daiwa 7HT Mag. All of these could double as good fishing reels. If you want a Saltist 30 LD (which I would say is more of a fishing reel) call Hatteras Jack and see if he could install a knobby mag.
I have looked at this reel and thought about adding an adjustable mag. When I messed up my saltist 30 non lever drag I was able to replace the sideplate. This does not have a side plate, but a 1 piece frame. I would get it to someone who has magged a reel more than a couple of times. FYI I had to pay $46 dollars to replace a side plate. I am sure the frame for the new saltist lever drage is $150


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

NTKG said:


> yea i suppose you have some common sense. i did a knobby on a brand new saltist. when i told everyone i chopped up a new reel they said the same thing you said, till they threw it!


i can vouch...sick 300/20 capacity reel..throws dang good


----------

